# CalMan package for Plasma, projector, and computer?



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

I was interested in the CalMan software, but I was wondering which of the hardware bundles would be best for front projection, plasma, and LCD/laptop monitors?

I've always wanted to tune the old Sanyo Z4, but a recent fit trying to pick paint colors on a computer monitor that were WAY off made me want to reconsider getting one.

Any thoughts or recommendations?

Thanks,
Anthony


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I would recommend this package Anthony. :T It will do everything you'd like at the lowest price.


----------



## Joel Barsotti (Nov 26, 2011)

Probably the best value for hardware perfomance/price would be this package
http://store.spectracal.com/calman-software-w-oem-i1display.html

If you want to calibrate a PC in addition to home theater gear you'll need the "CalPC addon"
http://store.spectracal.com/consumer/software/calpc-add-on-license.html

The most basic package we have includes an i1 Display 2, which isn't nearly as good as the i1 Display OEM (The OEM version of the i1 Display Pro/3).
http://store.spectracal.com/consumer/software/calman/calman-software-w-i1display2.html


----------

